# Stinky stuff?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Are you going to be stocking this Johnny?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

probably....


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Coolio:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

eh??


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

P21 wheel cleaning gel by any chance?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah:thumb: 

Blooming stinky


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

THe green P21s gel i got doesn't smell bad like eggs at all

must just be the red one


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It is mate, the green stuff is fine (and this works very well too), the red stuff stinks, after about 5 minutes though the smell goes and it's fine.


----------

